# Being frustrated...



## JCnator (Jun 22, 2010)

Ever being frustrated when losing to a game? I'm sure that nobody is always away from frustration. It even happened to me occasionally. At least, you can always try to control your anger. Otherwise, you might face more serious conesquences, such as breaking your controller.
Varying from person to another, a frustration usually occurs when you don't fulfill a condition to win a game. Obviously, this seems to happen more often in harder games and/or in a category you don't master quite well.

Today, while I was attempting to win in 100cc Star Cup in Super Mario Kart, I kept struggling in one track until I figured out that I could try to slow down a little. Then, I wasn't able yet to win this cup, thanks to its "hard-to-master" control, caused me to get off the track quite frequently and hit on CPUs, even if I used Koopa. Ugh.   My anger takes over, then I turned off the console.

Also, I once broke my original DS's upper screen by my fist, because I haven't got 3 star in Lightning Cup (Mirror Mode) in Mario Kart DS. CPUs were such an nightmare again, due of its cheap luck. They often threw me many red shells and blue shells on me.

<small>OK, I'm aware that I only mentionned Mario Kart games, because they always seems to pop out in my brain, for some reasons, but there are other games that still turn our faces into red.</small>


So, how does your frustration goes on?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll be close to acing a difficult level in LBP and then my brother will come in and troll me until I mess up. Then the little **** won't leave. 

And I hated Sonic Unleashed and 06.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

snipers in my TF2 mario kart.





fff.


----------



## Horus (Jun 22, 2010)

I still remember smashing my Wavebird because of that douche, John.


----------



## Beany (Jun 22, 2010)

I just rage quit instead of of being aggressive towards my tv/game system/controller, probably because I saved up for a long time to get them <_<


----------



## AndyB (Jun 22, 2010)

Beany said:
			
		

> I just rage quit instead of of being aggressive towards my tv/game system/controller, probably because I saved up for a long time to get them <_<


Yeah, same here. Will normally have me just switching off the game, or quitting from the mission/fight/whatever.

Oh, and alot of swearing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Beany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 22, 2010)

NSMB Wii. End of story.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 22, 2010)

most of the time I'm playing a game on a system I paid for out of my pockets... so I wouldn't think of breaking it.
If I get frustrated, I just curse the game out, quit, then go on the computer/sleep. I'll most likely try again and succed though.


----------



## Beany (Jun 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Oh, and alot of swearing.


I swear, but only in my head. I basically act like I'm swearing out loud (flailing arms, etc) only I think the swear words in my mind

I probably look like I'm insane :veryhappy:


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, and in MKW when I'm first and a flying shell hits me right as I'm about to win, I turn off the Wii so the winner by luck won't get to enjoy winning and won't get the damn points I'm supposed to get. : D


----------



## Ricano (Jun 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Beany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^

I lack patience.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This...

Edit: Happens a lot on MW2 haha


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 22, 2010)

Take a deep breath.

That's all you really need.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 22, 2010)

I usually don't get that mad, but on the rage occasion that something REALLY frustrates me I just jump up out of my seat and swear. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 22, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri pisses me off a lot, well, more so people playing it with me.

IF YOU ARE GONNA FIGHT BARIOTH WEAR *censored.3.0*ING ARMOR HIGH IN ICE AND DEFENSE, NOT LAGIACRUS!!!!


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 23, 2010)

I usually end up throwing my controller then turn the game off.  NSMBW made me do that a lot... maybe thats why I'm only on world 2...


----------



## VantagE (Jun 23, 2010)

huh... I am on world 6 on NSMB Wii... xD (Didn't think it was that hard)


----------



## random guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Monster Hunter Tri pisses me off a lot, well, more so people playing it with me.
> 
> IF YOU ARE GONNA FIGHT BARIOTH WEAR *censored.3.0*ING ARMOR HIGH IN ICE AND DEFENSE, NOT LAGIACRUS!!!!


It bothers me when people mine on boss quests what's the point of gather quests then?


----------



## Numner (Jun 23, 2010)

I get like really mad :V

I keep trying which gets me even angrier.

Till finally I beat it.


----------



## Wish (Jun 23, 2010)

OmgPOP.
I CAN'T LOG IN, FFFFUUUU-
I'm betting coins, and my moms like "AN! GO TAKE OUT THE TRASH"
And ogod when people lag like crazy. I hate it.
*coughcollincough*
Edit: HELL YES. I FINALLY GOT ON STARFRUIT. <3


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 23, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> OmgPOP.
> I CAN'T LOG IN, FFFFUUUU-
> I'm betting coins, and my moms like "AN! GO TAKE OUT THE TRASH"
> And ogod when people lag like crazy. I hate it.
> *coughcollincough*


I don't do chores. 

And does she really speak in English?


----------



## Wish (Jun 23, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 23 2010, 10:49:05 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm.
Sometimes.
And lucky you.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 23, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with VintagE on this part, with the whole mw2 stuff.. >_>
And same with iFly.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 23, 2010)

I HATE IT WHEN..
in Fallout 3, lets go do this quest!
hell yeah!

Find random bed to sleep in!
hell yeah!

Walk a little, get murdered by large group of raiders because you ran out of food supplies and was unprepared for the fight, forcing to fight them 2 more times till you get it right.
...
Any game that is a little vague about a certain instruction or order, and it takes you longer than normal to find out what to do. i usually rage quit, then come back and figure it, and then feel dumb.
...
"wow, this will be so easy"
die/fail/fall.
 friend says " wow, do you just suck or.."
"shut up i messed up."
die/fail/fall.
"hahaha, you died bro."
"SHUTUP. and dont say bro in my house!"
"woah stop getting so defensi-"
DIE/FAIL/FALL!
"GET OUT OF MY *censored.3.0*ING HOUSE I SWEAR TO THE LAWD GRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!"..
true story^
...
fallout 3:
awesome plan. i nuke megaton, first kill everyone steal everything.
fast travel to rivet city, sell it all, become rich, fast travel back to megaton,plant pulse charger, go to tenpenny tower, laugh as it burns with mr. burcke. (or however his damn name is spelled.)
Kill everyone.-check
steal everything-check.
LOLCANTRUNWHENOVERCUMBERED.
so what..ill just slowly walk through rivet city and...
LOLCANTFASTTRAVELWHENOVERCUMBERED TROLLFACE.JPG
FFFUUUUUUU..
restart,
dont kill my buddy gob.
steal everything, sell to gob. find out for some reason i cant plant the thing on the nuke, leave, and carryon with the story.






im an angry person. i get it from my dad, he's got the shortest fuse.
but ive learned to stay calm.


----------



## Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

Pfft.
I never get frustrated at games.
Just ask Andy or Mino.
Pssh. Pffffft.


----------



## David (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't tend to get too angry, it's just a game, if I can't do something I'll pause it for a min, then try again. Usually I end up doing it then. MW2 used to frustrate me, but I've learned how to avoid that stuff and tend to always get good scores now.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 23, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Pfft.
> I never get frustrated at games.
> Just ask Andy or Mino.
> Pssh. Pffffft.


What about the other day when you were playing Galaxy, hmmm?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 23, 2010)

@sakura: I know just how you feel.

OH, EPIC PARTEPICPART.
/parentcallsmyname


----------



## Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said..
PSSSSSSSSSSSH


----------



## Thunder (Jun 23, 2010)

Lately, i haven't been that frustrated when i fail at a game, kinda ***** out, huff'n puff, y'know.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 23, 2010)

I need a challenging game to work on.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 23, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, you mean when you were yelling to me and Rob about the game?
I remember now.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Horus (Jun 23, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Take a deep breath.
> 
> That's all you really need.


Bull *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0*.


Turning off your console equals the noob way instead you're suppose to call them some kind of insult and run at them until you kill them, it's how MW2 works. When you get skilled you learn to feed off that anger and wait for them to revenge kill you :3. Then you learn to do crazy *censored.2.0* like using jumping or laying down to your advantage.


10 SENSITIVITY FTW, TACTICAL LAYOUT FTW, TURTLE BEACH FTW, NOT BEING BRAINLESS FTW.


----------



## Numner (Jun 23, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bunny hopping?

Nooby


----------



## Horus (Jun 23, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, not being able to shoot a small defenseless animal is nooby, go back to Animal Crossing noob.


----------



## Wish (Jun 23, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> @sakura: I know just how you feel.
> 
> OH, EPIC PARTEPICPART.
> /parentcallsmyname


I know r-

I can't log in again.
*censored.3.0*. :C


----------



## Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<__<
>__>
Thats...Pssh..That's not true...
pfft.
 :veryhappy:


----------



## Numner (Jun 23, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate animal crossing :V


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 23, 2010)

Pokemon! I try ages trying to catch something. Use all my ultra balls. Save, return and then use a great ball. I rage when it catches in it even though it may be good.

Also... Glitchy gameplay and laggy gameplay makes me rage.
Headshots on me from the opposite side of the map.
Powercuts on games when I'm in far.
(BTW I know these have nothing to do with the main topic, but they are sort of related)

I do get annoyed alot at mario kart. Strangely I also get quite annoyed at Super Mario Galaxy when trying to get a star and keep failing because either I keep mucking up or my controllers aren't picking up the moves.

PS: Guitar Hero =  Coz I keep missing the notes, I actually slammed the guitar onto my bed once (in case I wanted to play again :L )


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 23, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 22 2010, 08:03:48 PM]Oh, and in MKW when I'm first and a flying shell hits me right as I'm about to win, I turn off the Wii so the winner by luck won't get to enjoy winning and won't get the damn points I'm supposed to get. : D


I'm surprised no one commented on this or flamed me.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 25, 2010)

yes many times
lets see
mario kart: well ya know the same reason as TheBigJC7777777 
accf: fails at fishing and bug makes me mad
brawl: cpu players really annoying


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm failing right now hmmmmm FF13


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 23 2010, 07:30:13 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would do it if i cared about mario kart


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea mario kart was fun for awhile.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 28, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turtle beach? no offense but thats sad


----------

